# why we come to this site



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am at a lack of things to do as its over 100 degrees outside with high humidity...
so I am looking for a good book, anyone know of any ?

for the next 3 months life is hard in the tropics... more so when your not a tropics kind of person 

blah
the beaches are open and they are full of people, which I also dislike as they do stupid things like get drunk and act stupid.... not to mention
I hate the heat and there are things in the water that crawl up your nose and kill you as the water is too hot.
blah
blah
blah

any good books ?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I just discovered an author I am enjoying - Jonathan Carroll. Currently I am reading Sleeping in Flame. I recently finished The Ghost in Love. Both are really interesting. Another book I loved was called Set This House in Order, by Matt Ruff. This last one makes my all-time fave list.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The Last Lecture by Randy Pausch 
Very inspiring.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Leahdorus said:


> I just discovered an author I am enjoying - Jonathan Carroll. Currently I am reading Sleeping in Flame. I recently finished The Ghost in Love. Both are really interesting. Another book I loved was called Set This House in Order, by Matt Ruff. This last one makes my all-time fave list.


hmmm

I need a seriously good read or a few as I have 3 months
before I can go outside and enjoy the day !

even my dogs won't go out except to use the potty, its too hot!
the grass doesn't grow when its this hot you know.. and the pavement is too hot to stand on with certain shoes, your feet get burned...

it suxs


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

A book I've always liked is entitled "The Name of the Rose" by Umberto Ecko. 

It was made into a movie years ago with Sean Connery playing the lead.

Might help if you let us know what kind of books you like Preso.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I want to read a good adventure story, which is not like the know how books or newsppaer/ current events I normally read daily.
A adventure that has all the elements of drama, some comedy and a good story.
I dont care what era its based in but I want something good.

I'm thinking I may turn to all time classics, as I want something great.
I'll go to the library in the morning and look in classic literature, something written in plain english... thats a sure shot... plain old, good story.
Last summer I read a lot of Oscar Wildes stories and I enjoyed it very much
( the complete works of oscar wilde). This year I want to try another author.

Oscar Wilde was a funny guy and I liked his stories 

I looked at some Mark Twain and didn't care to much for it...
looking for something classic, funny and a sure shot as good.

Maybe its time to learn to read shakehere? hahaha


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Preso...look up Diana Gabaldon and her books...wonderful reads! The Outlander series...like E. R Burroughs (Tarzan) it makes you feel like you're there!


----------

